Ask HN: Are the recent threats from the REvil hacker group credible? - Elof
======
ghostpepper
What does legit mean in this context?

~~~
Elof
I'm interested to hear if HN community thinks their recent threats are
credible.

~~~
Elof
Reworded the question for clarity

